# Advice for possibly moving to Perth



## Andrew and Julie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone give us any advice about moving to Perth, Australia?

We are currently trying to weigh up the pros and cons. We are a married couple with two young boys (aged 6 and 4).

Any advice about schooling, cost of living, average wage for an automotive glazier, my husband currently works for Autoglass in England as a mobile technican.

Also any advice on where to live in the Perth area.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated !

Kind Regards

Andrew and Julie


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Bring a jacket, it's cold.

Beyond that, I'm not qualified to give you any advice, although I certainly hope you get very good advice. It's definitely a big, big move.

good luck!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Andrew and Julie,

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry I can't be of any help with recommendations of where to live in Perth as I'm in Victoria.

Have you done all the checks to make sure you qualify for a visa?

The stickies at the top of the forum page will answer most of your queries (jobs/cost of living etc).

Dolly


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there- We moved to Perth from the U.S in early May and we absolutely LOVE it here. The best decision we ever made. The weather is awesome. We lived in the mountains and were used to long, cold, snowy winters so this past winter here in Perth was wonderful. Mild, I think, though locals say it was cold. Don't think it ever dropped below 0 and that was in the middle of the night. Spring has been wonderful, I hear summer can get pretty darn hot, but I'm looking forward to it. It's a gorgeous city, incredible beaches, the Swan River is stunning, easy to get around, good public transport. It is expensive here, but we came from a pretty expensive place so we haven't really been too shocked. The price of cars was astonishing. We are surviving with only one! My British friends here say food, alcohol, household goods, etc. is much more expensive in Perth than back in the U.K. However, I have found that we are living quite well with a lot less stuff. As far as where to live, it all really depends where you'll be working, what your budget is, and what you're looking for as far as near the beach, river, hills, etc. Prices can vary hugely, but I have yet to see any really dodgy neighborhoods. Some obviously better than others, but nothing horrible. We have a 4 year old son and he seems to have adapted quite well. Lifestyle is a big deal around here, and people take their family time and outdoor time very seriously. It's awesome! Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew and Julie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give us any advice about moving to Perth, Australia?
> 
> ...


It doesn't get that cold here.

But your going to really struggle financially on 1 income I'll tell you that. House prices are the biggest cost and unlike 10 years ago they're no longer cheap and the exchange rate coming from the UK is awful.

Perth is a great place but you really really have to want to live here.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*....*



Sam James said:


> Bring a jacket, it's cold.
> 
> Beyond that, I'm not qualified to give you any advice, although I certainly hope you get very good advice. It's definitely a big, big move.
> 
> good luck!


Why would you post this?? You obviously have no idea about Perth.


Anyway, Perth has wonderful weather, being that the O.P is from Britain, my main advice is to make sure you find a home with Air conditioning due to the heat in summer.

Also be aware, as Weebie said, Perth is quite expensive, mostly in terms of housing, but also in terms of groceries, bills and transport. It probably has the worst public transport of all the main Aussie cities, so you will most likely need a car. 

Other than that, Perth is great, it's very quiet and doesn't offer the same ammenities as the other cities, but Perth has the greatest natural ammenities there are. Just to reiterate, it's *not* cold, unless you are re locating from the Sun.


----------

